# Any info on Linaclotide?



## CFD (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey, Just wondering if anyone knows any more about Linaclotide?In particular, is it likely to be available and if so when? I read that they catered the trails to suit both EU and USA requirements and so does this mean it doesnt have to re-do the process of testing per country/continent?Im from the UK and basically would like to know if it will be released here and if so what is the likelihood of it being available on the NHS in the near future? Any help is appreciated, im really struggling as nothing seems to be working at the moment.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Linaclotide for IBS-C, is pending approval from the FDA in the United States. The FDA is set announce their approval in June of this year. If approved, the medication will be marketed by Ironwood Pharmaceuticals in the United States.I'm sorry, I do not have any details about its availability in the UK.Jeffrey


----------

